# Earth calling Brian.....



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Where are you matey........

Abducted by the pro union lobby no doubt.


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought he was very quiet (unlike him)..maybe on holiday ....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope so mate and nothing bad has happened.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

stillchillin said:


> I thought he was very quiet (unlike him)..maybe on holiday ....





jamman said:


> Hope so mate and nothing bad has happened.


+1


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes vote not far off, so he's probably out putting leaflets through letter boxes.... 

Seriously hope all okay, as enjoy the banter with our northern friend


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was wondering and just assumed he was on holiday making sure he was ready to go out fly tipping lots of "Vote Yes" leaflets lol

J
xx


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Never put the 'F' where the door is.

I don't think Mr. Salmond had this in mind for his ad campaign


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> Never put the 'F' where the door is.
> 
> I don't think Mr. Salmond had this in mind for his ad campaign


DOH!

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

mullum said:


> stillchillin said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was very quiet (unlike him)..maybe on holiday ....
> ...


+2


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm Brian and so is my wife.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm Brian and so is my wife.


 :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Yes vote not far off, so he's probably out putting leaflets through letter boxes....
> 
> Seriously hope all okay, as enjoy the banter with our northern friend


Yep. Was on holiday.

Thanks for the thoughts, but dont tend to say on public forums when my house will be empty for weeks. 
Paranoid but hey... better safe than sorry.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ahhhh normal service is resumed.

I'm almost working in Scotland at the moment.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> Never put the 'F' where the door is.
> 
> I don't think Mr. Salmond had this in mind for his ad campaign


Not the first one...... mr Cameron snapped outside Peacocks


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay Bri Bri is back!

J
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Never put the 'F' where the door is.
> ...


What a nice train must be really nice to travel on such a nice train as that .

PS can we leave work photos off of the forum .


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Off anywhere sunny Brian? Summer seems to have left the North of Scotland last week and has failed to come back  . Had to have my jacket on today when i was outside at work, Also the first day that i have not had shorts on at work so far this summer. Felt like a proper cold winters day up here today.

Roll on this global warming malarkey!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Off anywhere sunny Brian? Summer seems to have left the North of Scotland now. Had to have a Jacket and no shorts on at work today. Felt like a proper cold winters day up here today. Roll on this global warming malarkey!


I heard its going to get colder up there lol

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Off anywhere sunny Brian? Summer seems to have left the North of Scotland now. Had to have a Jacket and no shorts on at work today. Felt like a proper cold winters day up here today. Roll on this global warming malarkey!
> ...


Today was bad enough!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well we were supposed to have a frost this morning, peeked out and it was fine so maybe they are lying lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Off anywhere sunny Brian? Summer seems to have left the North of Scotland last week and has failed to come back  . Had to have my jacket on today when i was outside at work, Also the first day that i have not had shorts on at work so far this summer. Felt like a proper cold winters day up here today.
> 
> Roll on this global warming malarkey!


Yea, was in tenerife. Bloody warm 28-34c most days. Not to bad at night though.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I've been up on the Moray Firth for the best part of the last fortnight, up until today we've only had one good afternoon.  
Took a stroll on the cliff top yesterday, once we got to the furthest point from any kind of shelter, we could see the rain driving across the water towards us. Ar$e. It took two minutes to get to us, lasted 10 minutes and we all looked like we'd been submerged for an hour.
Still, as I've said before, it beats the hell out of my manor.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to see you back, I always enjoy your banter even though I don't always agree with it


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Off anywhere sunny Brian? Summer seems to have left the North of Scotland last week and has failed to come back  . Had to have my jacket on today when i was outside at work, Also the first day that i have not had shorts on at work so far this summer. Felt like a proper cold winters day up here today.
> ...


Popped up to visit Gleneagles last week, damn cold & wet....


----------

